# use small remaindered stash for this?



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

Happened across this and thought it was a neat idea, especially between yarn-wise friends. Might wrap gift ($) cards inside there too perhaps. I imagine you could put small containers like plastic boxes or plastic Easter eggs inside if needed to further contain what you are gifting. 
Source: http://www.thetipgarden.com/2012/05/surprise-filled-gift-balls.html


----------



## nannalois47 (Apr 12, 2016)

What a great idea.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

I agree. You could also put small, like fingerless gloves in.


nannalois47 said:


> What a great idea.


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

I did some editing on the first msg and it's not showing up even if I refresh the page. Hope it doesn't pop up as a mess in a bit.


----------



## watchglass (Jul 8, 2012)

Cute idea.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Nifty idea


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Very interesting way to wrap a gift! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Interesting idea, thanks for sharing.


----------



## hubleyddavis (Nov 20, 2015)

What a neat idea. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Clever idea. :sm24:


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

I like this idea. Thanks.


----------



## Oshkosh Oma (Dec 11, 2011)

A Key inside to a new car would be nice. Clever idea.


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

Cute and good idea. Thanks.


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

I have made these and put a gift certificate to our LYS inside. I gave the ball of yarn and a pattern to two of my knitting friends and told them there was a surprise at the end of the project for them. They were both thrilled with the finished item and the gift certificate waiting inside the ball.


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

love this idea--but I'd hate to "waste" the yarn for a non-knitter.


----------



## Deb Hjelseth (Jan 4, 2014)

An idea to use up bits and bobs leftover (mystery ball) tied together. So it wouldn't really be a waste of yarn.


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

Deb Hjelseth said:


> An idea to use up bits and bobs leftover (mystery ball) tied together. So it wouldn't really be a waste of yarn.


Even better! Thanks


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

This would be great for fiber friends. You could use those plastic eggs inside and put a gift card in it or real money for them to use at their favorite fiber store.


----------



## buflobill (Jul 21, 2011)

I've seen something like this for kids with candy or small toys in saran wrap or bubble wrap. They can see what is inside, but have to unroll it to get the prize. With a group of kids, they unroll one piece and then pass it on to the next person.


----------



## baglady (Sep 22, 2011)

I did this one Christmas for the girls in the family. They loved it! Fun collecting things to go inside!


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

great idea!!!!!! :sm09:


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

What fun!


----------



## BeadyJean (May 30, 2016)

I like this idea, and will try it out when 'gifting' bead-work items. Rather than use yarn that would be useful, I could use up some of the boucle that I find difficult to work with. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

What a novel idea! It would be good for small amounts of fancy yarn.


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

BeadyJean said:


> I like this idea, and will try it out when 'gifting' bead-work items. Rather than use yarn that would be useful, I could use up some of the boucle that I find difficult to work with. Thanks for sharing.


Yes, my thoughts exactly. If you cannot knit it, wind it.


----------

